
Hoversurf: flying drone-bike - nkjoep
https://www.hoversurf.com/
======
throwaway_374
Given the material chemistry constraints on output/capacity/weight will govern
any innovation in this field, I'd like to see some out-of-the-box thinking.

For example, "in flight" hot-swapping mid-air of rotor legs with recharged
replacements on demand at some rendezvous point. In fact, you could swarm a
standby entourage of rotors on your journey which wouldn't be subject to the
frame+passenger load. I'm sure there's some optimal creative refilling
strategy.

